# Totally New Webshow by a couple cool furries.



## Mcwerefoxx (May 3, 2012)

So this company in Alabama is working on cybernetics and animation that revolve around the furry fandom and right now they are trying to get a following on you tube by doing a general information comedy show.

Well Actually, it's a company that I own, and we totally want your help in spreading the news so that when the time comes, furries everywhere will get to see this really awesome technology and shows that we are developing.

You can find us at http://www.youtube.com/user/LupalianNetworks and we are really looking for advice and pointers and anything that your willing to do to help make us a better group with a real chance to succeed.


----------



## Smelge (May 3, 2012)

Don't concentrate on furries is a good start for success.

Business success needs a broad target demographic. Aiming at a sub-group restricts your sales, especially in an area where people are constantly begging each other for money. By all means do other stuff, but cater to furries as a sideline.

Unless it's cybernetic sextoys, in which case you'll be unable to cope with demand.


----------



## Mcwerefoxx (May 3, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Don't concentrate on furries is a good start for success.
> 
> Business success needs a broad target demographic. Aiming at a sub-group restricts your sales, especially in an area where people are constantly begging each other for money. By all means do other stuff, but cater to furries as a sideline.
> 
> Unless it's cybernetic sextoys, in which case you'll be unable to cope with demand.



Well by good fortune, the Animated show, while revolving around furries, is something most parents would find apropriate to kids everywhere, or at least teens, and the cybernetics are actually micro-EEG controlled prosthetics with their proof of concepts simply being furry based, such as starting with a tail instead of an arm or leg.


----------



## Mcwerefoxx (May 7, 2012)

Got a new episode going live Monday and Tuesday, LV Top 5 and LV Unscripted.

This week on Top 5, see ground beef get "grilled", and if your in a humorous mood see our Chief Executive tell 50 Jokes in 5 minutes.

New topics can be suggested, help spread the word about our show.


----------

